# Classroom training registration...It's full and on waitlist



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Happens all the time. Sucks, but there's nothing you can do except find out if there's a cancellation on starting day.


----------



## 211mike70 (May 18, 2015)

It took the ministry 2 weeks to mail the letter to me, was dated July 16th. This may be a bit conspiracy Theory of me, but I wonder how quickly they sent out the letters to the unionized apprentices?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Ontario must be behind the times. Here in Manitoba, everything is emailed, and snail mail follows up later.


----------



## MorePaint (Feb 23, 2015)

My letters always got to the house 2 weeks later than the mailing date aswell. 

I was always on the waiting list for Georgian-midland, I don't think it filled as quick as some closer to the city?

it did take two years for me to even get my first letter.. Then they come a few times a year. 

Good luck!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Ontario doesn't have on-line education? Seems dumb when you can get a degree through distance learning.


----------



## Sparky Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

When I applied for the IBEW apprentice program, back in 1973, I waited for a couple of months and, after nothing but silence, figured there was no chance they were about to break tradition.

About the same time I gave up, I got a letter that said, "Due to your test score, you will not be considered for any further consideration this year."

I never took a test so I figured this was their way of saying "fat chance you'll ever get in".

About a month later I got two letters in the mail. One gave me the date for my test. The other for my interview.

One of the guys in my apprentice class, whose dad was a contractor, told me they went through the first list and couldn't find 20 applicants that the board liked. 

You never know...


----------



## 211mike70 (May 18, 2015)

Got a call from Conestoga College letting me know that there was an opening in the class and that I was first on the wait list. When I went on-line to register the class was full again...so much for being first on the wait list....****ing idiots.


----------

